# Check out these mods !!!!



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

russ01915 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOeShqPt6XE


Wait until it clogs up the first storm!!!!!! Cool mods though.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

I think he did an awesome job. Some mods may be more pretty than useful. He even says he enjoys doing it. I saw another video and he has remote start.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

russ01915 said:


> I think he did an awesome job. Some mods may be more pretty than useful. He even says he enjoys doing it. I saw another video and he has remote start.


Definitely skilled!!!! Look at the exhaust on his forklift.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

He thinks everything out before he installs. I think his workmanship is great.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

northeast said:


> Wait until it clogs up the first storm!!!!!! Cool mods though.


That's a previous gen hss. And he knows how to use it, so he wouldn't have an issue regardless.


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

He posted videos of the blower in action and seems to be issue free. He does nice work.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

here are a couple of my mods. was gonna ask 300 but now i think i can get 5.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

You might have to write a script so you can fast-post. You are the lead 2015>HSS anti-clogging ambassador, though northeast could very well have the best solution ambassador title soon_if_re-jetting doesn't make Honda go all ape-poop about voiding warranties...:smile2:

You guys would make a great team for helping all of the potential new Honda 2-stage buyers ease their fears after reading this forum about potential clogging.



Marlow said:


> That's a previous gen hss. And he knows how to use it, so he wouldn't have an issue regardless.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

jrom said:


> You might have to write a script so you can fast-post. You are the lead 2015>HSS anti-clogging ambassador,


You are correct. But you're a bit late, the script was written long ago!


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

I love the guy's work. I think he does fantastic work, and I love his use of loom. His work is neat, well thought out, and well executed. However, there's an element of "just because you can doesn't mean you should". But good work none the less.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

He looks like he likes to putter. Always tinkering staying busy. What a shop!


----------

